# Ear tagged ripped out



## finchfarms (Nov 9, 2015)

We tagged our goats using scrapie tags on Friday. Today, one doe had completely ripped the tag out and split the ear down the center. I'm assuming she got it caught on something in the barn. It looks very painful and she has diarrhea. I have sprayed it with blu-kote and I'm waiting for the vet to call back. It looks like it happened recently. Any advice?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about the ear, can't tell you how many funny ears I've had and do have. When you tag try and put up as close to the head as you can, they seem to not snag them so easy. NOW the runs is what I would be worried about. Take a fecal in and have them check it out including cocci. I'm sure the ear hurts and that is stressful and stress is a great time for worms and cocci to take over


----------



## finchfarms (Nov 9, 2015)

Yeah, I'm most worried about the diarrhea. The tag was pretty close the inside the of the ear. I have no idea what she caught it on. I've heard of super gluing the ear. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

My dog got attacked by another dog, he was a hound with big ears and I cut strips of duct tape and taped it back together.......for the most part lol but honestly if your ok looking at goofy ears then I would leave it be, especially since it might stress him/her out more doing so


----------



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

same thing happened to Mary. She got the tag caught on something and it ripped her ear in half, from about 2/3rd up. We probably over treated her - cleaned it, dusted it with blood stop, coated it with swat, made a cardboard splint, and wrapped it in vet tape - all to keep it clean. We did this for three days until it scabbed over, changing it each day. It never grew back together, but healed up, So, she has a bit of character that the other dont have. I did clip out the tags that the others had, so it wouldn't happen to them. I saved the tags in case I ever need them for records.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You can get it stitched if you want to by the vet, if it is fresh. Anytime you want to have something stitched right away, do not put anything on it. 

Otherwise, no worries, it will heal with blue spray.
It can be unsightly. But if you do not show her, or want it mended, she will be OK.


----------

